# International t9 dozer



## Bobvicbakr (Jan 26, 2017)

Need to change engine oil how do you get to the drain plug on the bottom of oil pan?
Do I have to take the heavy metal guard cover off???? Help!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

most dozer pans have a round opening below the sump plug to allow the draining of engine oil, would be unusual if your dozer didn't


----------



## Bobvicbakr (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

It might just be covered in dirt/grime...might even have the heads of the bolts worn down as well, but it is there


----------

